# The ratings conundrum



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

You want to maximize earnings as a driver so you go out and buy yourself the bare minimum vehicle uber allows and provide the bare minimum yet you want the PAX to rate you the highest rating (in relation to other rides the pax has taken) as well. If pax A gets an uber with a 2015 car then the next day takes a ride with the bare minimum (profit maximizing driver) it would be natural to rate accordingly? Just my thoughts.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There is no money in glory. You are doing this for money correct? Get a beater, be kind and outgoing and all you need to do is keep the ratings above 4.6. Having a new car for them to scuff up and vomit on will likely get you a higher rating like 4.8-9 but you will lose money.

P.S., keep the car clean and they will appreciate it.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

4.6 rating will get you more cancels. And the point of the post was to basically say you can't have it both ways.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Based on my research there are 2006-2007 qualified cars in good shape in the $3000 range. Prius's are aproaching $5000. Many just need just a good detailing. Add maybe 75k miles and a year and sell it, you should get every bit of $2000 back. And get another one. Pick a model that is reliable though. A few car models updated for 2007 year and they look modern.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> There is no money in glory. You are doing this for money correct? Get a beater, be kind and outgoing and all you need to do is keep the ratings above 4.6. Having a new car for them to scuff up and vomit on will likely get you a higher rating like 4.8-9 but you will lose money.
> 
> P.S., keep the car clean and they will appreciate it.


I don't lose money. Car is in great shape & never damaged.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I don't lose money. Car is in great shape & never damaged.


Insufficient info to understand your post. I was saying that if you drive a new car for X you are losing money or giving money away, however you want to look at it. Are you driving a new car or an old car?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> 4.6 rating will get you more cancels. And the point of the post was to basically say you can't have it both ways.


Well then, why didn't you just say that in the first place. Sure, a new car is going to get you overall higher ratings all else being equal but you can do better than 4.6 with an older car. Cash should be king here so it doesn't make sense to drive a newer car particularly at $1.02 a mile over potholes.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Its incorrect to say "if you drive a new car for X you are losing money ". You don't know how much that person is charging per ride.

It is more correct to say "if you are driving a new car for $1.02 a mile, you are probably losing $".


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Its incorrect to say "if you drive a new car for X you are losing money ". You don't know how much that person is charging per ride.
> 
> It is more correct to say "if you are driving a new car for $1.02 a mile, you are probably losing $".


Welcome to uberpeople.net and thanks for the English lesson. Let me rephrase for you to make it clearer. I feel fairly safe in saying that if you drive a newer car for x your expenses will be higher without a corresponding increase in revenue. This resulting differential will result in you making less money. With that said, drive a brand new car and impress people. Help Travis make billions by trading the equity in your car for cash and working for peanuts per hour.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Insufficient info to understand your post. I was saying that if you drive a new car for X you are losing money or giving money away, however you want to look at it. Are you driving a new car or an old car?


Newer car...2013
"Insufficient info to understand your post"?? What other info do you need other than my statement "I don't lose money"?


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

"I feel fairly safe in saying that if you drive a newer car for x your expenses will be higher without a corresponding increase in revenue. This resulting differential will result in you making less money."

This is probably true but no company maximizes profit down to the dime. In some Uber cities maybe that is more crucial as margins are tougher. I don't know how the Raleigh market is, but DC is surely a better uber city (pop density).


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I don't lose money. Car is in great shape & never damaged.


 I don't understand how you aren't loosing money either.

Heck, *you *don't understand how you are loosing money!

You are the ideal Uber driver. There are a lot of drivers just like you.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks like we have a new class of newbies.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> "I feel fairly safe in saying that if you drive a newer car for x your expenses will be higher without a corresponding increase in revenue. This resulting differential will result in you making less money."
> 
> This is probably true but no company maximizes profit down to the dime. In some Uber cities maybe that is more crucial as margins are tougher. I don't know how the Raleigh market is, but DC is surely a better uber city (pop density).


2014 Prius with 25k miles: $17,000 private. $20k dealer. + taxes fees and bank interest.
75k+ 1year later: $10,000

2006 Prius with 150k miles: $4,500
Add 75k+ 1year later: $3,000

Thats a lot of pennies.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

75k a year. There's your problem. You are trying to turn a part time gig into full time work.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

JLA said:


> Looks like we have a new class of newbies.


I hope this week they will study hard for their first quiz coming up.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Welcome to uberpeople.net and thanks for the English lesson. Let me rephrase for you to make it clearer. I feel fairly safe in saying that if you drive a newer car for x your expenses will be higher without a corresponding increase in revenue. This resulting differential will result in you making less money. With that said, drive a brand new car and impress people. Help Travis make billions by trading the equity in your car for cash and working for peanuts per hour.


Well put. Yes welcome to the uberama newstar. A word to the wise. You might want to spend less time nitpicking grammar/spelling and more on what's being said. Again.. Cheap car good for uberx, pricey car, and you'll learn how depreciation works, the hard way. So good luck.. We're all rooting for you.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> I don't understand how you aren't loosing money either.
> 
> Heck, *you *don't understand how you are loosing money!
> 
> You are the ideal Uber driver. There are a lot of drivers just like you.


I appreciate your concern for my financial security...however,

 in my city, our rates are not as low as others.
Also, I am XL and X.
I rarely do X rides, and only when I know I can keep busy.
I switch to XL only during late night surges(when I work them)
I live in downtown where all the action is. This means little to no commute.
from downtown to the corner of the farthest suburb is a total of 19 miles.
I deduct every mile that I drive
I have a late model car and only have oil changes and rotations for maintenance.
Gas in my city is near lowest in the country($2.37)
I have a regular job
minimal cell phone bill
I'm smart
What other data would you like?


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

You guys do realize that the 3k$ prius isnt going to run perfectly for 75k miles right? I mean there is a reason it is 3k $....

Secondly when I'm not driving uber (part time) I dont want to be stuck driving a 3k $ prius.

Third I'll take the 20-24$/hr with my car instead of the 22-26$/hr prius. 

Not all uber markets are the same yet they keep getting painted with the same brush. $ a mile isnt the only thing you have to look at when evaluating a market...


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> You want to maximize earnings as a driver so you go out and buy yourself the bare minimum vehicle uber allows and provide the bare minimum yet you want the PAX to rate you the highest rating (in relation to other rides the pax has taken) as well. If pax A gets an uber with a 2015 car then the next day takes a ride with the bare minimum (profit maximizing driver) it would be natural to rate accordingly? Just my thoughts.


even though i use a 14 and a 13 model with leather and room. my opinion is you are paying for uberx and its a ride to and from, if the driver was nice , followed the route and got you there safely and the car was clean, that should be all that matters.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I appreciate your concern for my financial security...however,
> 
> in my city, our rates are not as low as others.
> Also, I am XL and X.
> ...


Nice! I thought you were one of the uber Sheep. It sounds like you are treating this like a *business*, aware of expences and drive the better profitable times. XL helps too. I retract my other comment. Alot of x drivers are clueless.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> You want to *maximize earnings* as a driver so you go out and buy yourself the *bare minimum vehicle *uber allows and provide the bare minimum yet you want the PAX to rate you the highest rating (in relation to other rides the pax has taken) as well. If pax A gets an uber with a 2015 car then the next day takes a ride with the bare minimum (profit maximizing driver) it would be natural to rate accordingly? Just my thoughts.


I thought this thread was about if you got a bare minimum vehicle (I'm thinking an older one, like 2006 or 2008 for markets that allow 10 year cars) Are people going to rate you down, even if the car is just as clean and good condition as new car? So if a snobby pax that is used to 2 or 3 rides in 2014 Cars in uber X ~$1 per mile are they going to be more likely to down rate you?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> I thought this thread was about if you got a bare minimum vehicle (I'm thinking an older one, like 2006 or 2008 for markets that allow 10 year cars) Are people going to rate you down, even if the car is just as clean and good condition as new car? So if a snobby pax that is used to 2 or 3 rides in 2014 Cars in uber X ~$1 per mile are they going to be more likely to down rate you?


they shouldnt , but unfortunately they do. snooty snotty up market so and so's will rate down, my friend who uses a 2010 accent which is clean, he knows the city better than me and is super nice has much lower ratings then me, he is always on the cusp of being deactivated.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

"I have a rather decent vehicle. I just happen to be a human being that almost nobody appreciates: A fat Asian boy, hence why I get low ratings for no apparent reason. Even after giving out smooth rides, good manners, and rating 5s."

"If you want ratings, be a handsome guy; better yet, be a female who has good looks and personality. I'd be better off being a sexy lady driving a 2004 Honda Civic than a fat Asian boy who's driving a 2014 Civic."

My point is, it's not all about the vehicle. You could actually practice good manners, look your best and still maintain a decent rating. I can only speak for myself but I'm pretty sure passengers out there will cut you a break as long as you keep your cool.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I appreciate your concern for my financial security...however,
> 
> in my city, our rates are not as low as others.
> Also, I am XL and X.
> ...


Sounds like you have it going on, good for you!


----------

